# Manager question: employee does a #2 every morning



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Just think - wonderful, helpful threads like this helped give $1,500.00 worth of toys to kids. Aint life grand.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> Just think - wonderful, helpful threads like this helped give $1,500.00 worth of toys to kids. Aint life grand.


:laughing:


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

There should always be somewhere to take a dump on site... What other industry makes you drive to some greasy gas station to chit? Having to use porta pottys is bad enough... I remember getting used to doing remodels in police stations and courthouses for almost a year. Damn it felt good to have nice clean bathrooms all over the place, it was almost like I was a first class citizen...


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

NCMCarpentry said:


> There should always be somewhere to take a dump on site... What other industry makes you drive to some greasy gas station to chit? Having to use porta pottys is bad enough... I remember getting used to doing remodels in police stations and courthouses for almost a year. Damn it felt good to have nice clean bathrooms all over the place, it was almost like I was a first class citizen...



You should see the job I'm on. Double wide break trailer with tables, refrigerator, microwave, TWO Keurig coffee makers, AND two urinals and two crappers! With working doors and all!! Plus heat! It even gets too hot in there sometimes. 

It's gonna be tough going back to reality sitting in the Polish space shuttle in January or February.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, and to the OP: my god already with bosses worrying about the guys that have to crap!

Maybe they have bowel issues, maybe their schedule isn't just like yours. Maybe when you guys synch your manstration cycles his bowel movements will be more in line with yours. 

If he's a chit worker, then can him for that. Not because he's a chitty chitter.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

A 5 gallon bucket in the back of your truck should work fine...as suggested in a previous thread. Joking aside if he's late constantly, is unproductive that's reason enough to say adios.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

No Poopsies allowed.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I know I try to go #2 before I leave the house. But I am not Sheldon, and cannot completely control my bodily function timetables. Mine is on a rotating schedule. Earth is on a 24 hour schedule and my butt is on a 25 hour schedule. So each day it seems to happen later and later. So for a week or so I'm a morning person and by the end of the month I'm an evening person.

So, as long as he gets the job done, I wouldn't complain to much about his bodily function/evacuations.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Well since Leo shared his schedule... I go first thing every morning almost 365 days a year. Depending on the day and what I eat for lunch determines if I need to go again before I make it home. I'd say if you're not peeing a few times during the day you're probably supposed to be drinking more.

Y'all don't want to hear about what fruit loops do for ya.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Real easy solution. What time does he go poo-poo at? Have him start an hour after that time.

Then see what his excuse is. 

I know in my trade, its usually to do some illegal substance (like everyone who doesn't do it can't tell)


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Well since Leo shared his schedule... I go first thing every morning almost 365 days a year. Depending on the day and what I eat for lunch determines if I need to go again before I make it home. I'd say if you're not peeing a few times during the day you're probably supposed to be drinking more.
> 
> Y'all don't want to hear about what fruit loops do for ya.


Doing heavy work like steel boat docks, framing, forming/placing/tieing steel or roofing during the summer I drink between 1-2 gallons of water a day and rarely piss.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

We are a bunch of weirdos, man. :laughing::no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If pooping makes you a weirdo.....what does that make the world?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Leo G said:


> If pooping makes you a weirdo.....what does that make the world?


Talking about it makes us weird. :laughing:

I doubt any other industry forum they are two pages deep in the 5th discussion on dueces of the year :whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I know, the proper place to talk about this is the dinner table.:whistling


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo G said:


> I know, the proper place to talk about this is the dinner table.:whistling



That's where I was... Dinner was over...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If u fire someone due to this, how do you write that on the Unemployment form?

Reason for dismissal:
#1 and #2


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Well since Leo shared his schedule... I go first thing every morning almost 365 days a year. Depending on the day and what I eat for lunch determines if I need to go again before I make it home. I'd say if you're not peeing a few times during the day you're probably supposed to be drinking more.
> 
> Y'all don't want to hear about what fruit loops do for ya.


Fruit loops jack me up!!


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Okiecontractor said:


> Fruit loops jack me up!!


That's the problem, MORE FIBER:thumbsup:

Eat corn flakes,, "their *GREAT*...:blink:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Tell him he needs to get up earlier,


----------

